# Which shipping company? UK



## iMasaru (Nov 29, 2010)

This is a question for people who live in the UK (London more precisely). I wanted to know as to which shipping company is usually used when receiving the product you ordered. Royal Mail? Parcelforce? UPS? or some other one. Thx in advance~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: oh and soz if this has been asked before, i couldn't find it in the search.


----------



## Costello (Nov 29, 2010)

hi,

if you choose the standard shipipng (non express// non expedited) it will come by Royal Mail, I think.
if someone in the UK could confirm it'd be appreciated!


----------



## taken (Nov 29, 2010)

Royal mail delivers with free shipping.


----------



## iMasaru (Nov 29, 2010)

I ordered it as registered, which is the same thing except tracking as far as i know.

Thanks for help


----------



## Calamity James (Nov 30, 2010)

While on the subject, is it still Royal Mail if you choose the Xmas delivery option? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ordered on the 24th so the 5-10 days isn't far away and was just wondering who to expect


----------



## shaunj66 (Nov 30, 2010)

I think the expedited shipping (new UK option) uses Home Delivery Network. But I can't say for sure right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll try to get clarification.


----------



## taken (Nov 30, 2010)

Calamity James said:
			
		

> While on the subject, is it still Royal Mail if you choose the Xmas delivery option?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


my last order that I received from october took 7weeks.
It been 4 weeks on my other packages that i am still waitng. So far. Through free shipping. Yes I know they change services to the UK.
But I ordered before the change.


----------



## Calamity James (Dec 1, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> I think the expedited shipping (new UK option) uses Home Delivery Network. But I can't say for sure right now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah not too bad then, thanks for that! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any reason the Xmas option doesn't give a tracking number though?


----------



## janeyuyi (Dec 2, 2010)

actually the Xmas Express is shipped by http://www.hdnl.co.uk/ ,the tracking info will updated the next day when it shipped.5-8 days to destination,and signature is required,very fast and safe to UK.


----------



## Calamity James (Dec 2, 2010)

janeyuyi said:
			
		

> actually the Xmas Express is shipped by http://www.hdnl.co.uk/ ,the tracking info will updated the next day when it shipped.5-8 days to destination,and signature is required,very fast and safe to UK.Thanks for that, however I can't seem to see any tracking numbers despite it being shipped on the 25th. The original email said:
> QUOTE*Tracking your order*
> Tracking number: tracking number unavailable


And in the orders screen I can't see one either:
http://img139.imageshack.us/img139/4350/orderz.png


----------



## iMasaru (Dec 2, 2010)

janeyuyi said:
			
		

> actually the Xmas Express is shipped by http://www.hdnl.co.uk/ ,the tracking info will updated the next day when it shipped.5-8 days to destination,and signature is required,very fast and safe to UK.







i thought there was no tracking, that's why i went with registered argh~ >.


----------



## chaotic_geo (Dec 2, 2010)

Calamity James said:
			
		

> janeyuyi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ordered mine on the 25th with Xmas 5-10 days delivery. Hopefully should be here soon...!


----------

